# Surf fishing south padre



## SharkSuger (Apr 17, 2009)

I have a good surf tide in the morning. I have been catching quite a few reds and some large specs. I'm trying to step it up and catch a AJ or a sold shark. I have typical gear spider wieghtg peen reels (American made) 12 foot sticks and a fairly decent cast. Any Advice would help. I would love to get a fat toothy shark on the beach. Catch and release of course. Any is advice wanted. P.S if your down here let me know if you want to get fishing. I look forward to the advice. Good fishing y'all.

```

```


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

Look up Texas shark fishing! Also on yutoob.


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

Just be aware of what this shark fishing thing down there can lead to...


----------



## SharkSuger (Apr 17, 2009)

That's a fishing truck.


----------



## Eattheflounder (Apr 24, 2011)

this post might get some better responses in the open forum . I am pretty envious of you guys down at padre being able to still drive on the beach .


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

Eattheflounder said:


> this post might get some better responses in the open forum . I am pretty envious of you guys down at padre being able to still drive on the beach .


If you want to get really envious, Google Padre Island and Pompano!
They catch them down there the size of dinnner plates as easy as we take a breath of air up here...


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

tjbjornsen said:


> If you want to get really envious, Google Padre Island and Pompano!
> They catch them down there the size of dinnner plates as easy as we take a breath of air up here...


Think I feel a woody.........


----------



## SharkSuger (Apr 17, 2009)

*Back from SPI*

It wast a blast!!!!!!! No huge sharks but there were plenty of 3 to 4 foot black tips and these guys were chunky. You are not joking about the pompano they were every where and the can't seem to pass up a sandflee. I agree that truck can't be better for down there. I would love to see the beast in acation.


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

I can't even remember where I found that pic, but it is definitly from down there. 
The post that it was in was describing how they used the upper platform to mount the shark rods when they were way out to keep the line clear of the waves as far out as possible.
Very cool about the Pompano. 
Post pics if you have any!
Tom


----------

